# This is the summer our sport takes off....



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Ho Kraley,

hell Yeah to everything you just said. 

Every time I pull into a beach or a boat ramp in any kayak, people allways come over to check it out. Often they are stinkboaters and many are genuinly interested.

Standard question run like "What is it like to catch a big fish in a kayak," or

"that really looks like a fun way to fish"


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

hairymick said:


> Every time I pull into a beach or a boat ramp in any kayak, people allways come over to check it out.


Mick this has happened so often to me, I now have a piece of card with the AKFF URL printed on it in the rear window of my van, so the keen ones can look into the sport further if they wish.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Good idea Richo, A sticker like that would be great.

I was tliking to a couple of blokes (stinkboaters) at urangan bat ramp today. (nice blokes too) They were up on holls from Brisbane and they clearly knew what they were about. They even gave me some real good tips on SPs

They were real interested in this whole yak fishing caper and wanted to know all the ins and outs of it.

That is fairly typical round here where there are so few yack fishermen


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

I have just started in this Yak fishing but i reckon its the best >>>>This is a great site .. Everyone is so helpful ..Thanks Guys ...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Our yak fish club in auckland is now getting too big for its current premises we use for presentations etc and now we are having to team up with a boating club to use their clubhouse. I think our current membership is around 60 odd and predicted to more than double coming the summer when the fishign and weather hots up.

Clubs are sprouting up all over the place in NZ and I'm sure it won't be long before they all get together to form a part of the NZ recreational fishing council.

Yeap it catching alright.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

8)

We certainly have come a long way! and in a very short space of time.....

Finding out about Yak fishing 18 months or so ago was the best thing I have ever done. Its allowed me, a younger person without the resources to afford or space to garage a large stink boat, to get out on the water and pursue the sport I love, catch more fish, and most of all enjoy the great outdoors 

Many thanks to the guys who started it all here in Australia and gave people like me the resources to find out about and get into the sport!

This year will be a big year for the sport no question 8)


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

All i want is for someone to make a god damn waterproof spinner reel.
So i dont have to keep stripping mine down and cleaning then ever 3 or 4 trips.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Ditto to all the comments made above, especially the one about interested onlookers when you're on the shore. I compete in the Ausbream socials with Peril and whenever we have a weigh-in, it's the kayaks that gets the questions and comments. Funny, there are all these 40 and 50 thousand dollar boats and they walk straight past them to say 'Cool set-up. How's it work? What's it like? etc, etc...'

Gotta love this kayak fishing! 

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

occy said:


> You guys are doing a good job there Cid, keep it up. Good luck on the weekend, but I reckon you might have to watch out for Dave now he's got the new yak.


If only Paul. I think there is a lot of hours and skill in Cid's results that I can't match. Still I'll be having fun having a go, if the winds play nice.


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey everybody,
May i be so bold as to predict that kayak fishing is the next 'big thing',
and that we are only at the beginning.
The number of people coming into the shop having seen their neighbor with one is growing, and you may be surprised by the number of guys wanting to trade out of their tinneys for fishing kayaks.
It seems to have a lot to do with the price of petrol, with that the family does not come out any more, and the fact they don't have trailers to store and pay rego on, and moters to maintain.
With the different, more indented coastline N.Z has kayak fishing and diveing has been popular there for a while now and is probably a little further ahead, but i would say not for long, if you can get them, some of the articles written in the N.Z fishing magazine are pretty informative.

Bring it on i say, for my own sake while i enjoy the comfort of a decent power boat, i enjoy the quiet and the challege of a kayak more.

Regards

Alex


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

On the Edge, Rolley and I cruised into Shelly Beach last Saturday morning. I swear there were about 80 - 90 people on the beach the bulk of whom were competing in some sort of swim/surf ski thing. Everyone stopped and you could feel 80 pairs of eyes on the yaks as we cruised in from 50 meters out. I actually looked over my shoulder to see if Elisabeth Hurley wasn't topless sitting on the back of my Outback such was the response from the beach. And then the usual curious souls who wander over and ask where they can be bought, what's it like and the countless "isn't that amazing" and "it's got everything" and "lizzy Hurley would look good on the back of that topless" (alright I made that last one up :roll: ).

All that curiosity and interest has got to lead to something.

JT


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I do have to say when i go out on saturday morning i always take breaky and some lunch, I stop off somewhere to eat.
Ive pulled in on a mud bank with knowone around for miles and by the time ive finish my first roll theres someone looking over my shoulder saying "G'day nice set up you got there, is that a fish finder etc etc".
Ive not stopped for lunch once with two or three people coming over for a look and a chat.
Im happy to let people have a look. 
But more and more people seem to be around now then ever before.
Or maybe its just that now ive got a yak i notice more who knows


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, kayak fishing is destined to explode in the coming months and years (it'd be great to be a dealer right now). I too get a lot of very inquisitive looks and get asked a lot of questions. So much so that it's starting to irritate me a tad. Sometimes I just want to get out there, and some guy is always checking out all my kit and commenting on how tidy and much fun it looks.

Cruising past piers is always a giggle. You can just feel the envy from 50 meters away. A week or so ago I went out near Frankston pier and all eyes were on me as I paddled out. When I came back in I was surrounded by people wanting to know if I'd caught anything, how I did it, etc. Since getting the Hobie Sport I'm yet to launch or land without getting dragged into a conversation about it.

I guess this means we're cutting edge. Pepsi to the Max!!!


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes its amazing how many people are getting into it. Is it me or are there shit loads of kayaks on cars nowadays :roll: ???

Its a great way to fish amongst great company and yes you can just feel the envy of land based fisherman as your paddling past. Even better when stink boaters are shaking there heads when you're winding in a nice fish. Mind you its ok to be part of a stink boat brigade as i do sometimes.

I don't know about you guys but all the friends i have made in the past 2 years have all been fisherman or kayakers. If there not, the conversation has been just a tad boring and i find myself day dreaming as there talking to me :?

Milt,


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Viva la revolution!!!!

I think that if I can get my self a few free weekends of fishing, the kayak as a tool to go fishing in will be a major help in catching quality fish. It is virtually silent, can go pretty much any where, you don't need a boat ramp, no pollution and I think the more that try it the better. From being around this site for the past seven or eight months has totally transformed the way I will be approaching my fishing.

Also, I think that many people can't afford $10 -$15k for a kitted up runabout, but can easily afford $1500 to $2500 for a brilliant yak set up, which is very attractive for easily getting out on the water with.
just my $0.02 worth and am looking forward to meeting up with all existing and future members of AKFF    .


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Where are the west aussie members ..Need a paddling/peddling partner ...?????    :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll: :roll: :roll: :arrow: :arrow: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Chopper, I've often wondered about that since I joined AKFF. I'll hjave to get up to Perth again in the next month or so & will PM you about a possible about a possible trip when I know I'm heading that way.

There's a couple of members up in Geraldton & probably 6 or 7 in Perth area. Two of us in Albany.

Any time you want to try the south coast, mate... give me a call.


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Chopper,

I will be moving back to Perth at the end of January, and I get out as much as possible. I will be definitely looking for some company for some off shore trips and nights searching for Mulloway etc.

Daveyak, I hope to be coming down your way on the trip over in January. Will you be about for a trip?

Viva La Revolution. Yakabe.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Occy if Gatesy is right and that is a 1000% increase :roll: does that mean 1000% more people agree with the rest of us that your a lunatic

:lol:

Well somebody has to ask the tough questions 

Long live the akff

 fishing Russ


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

What impresses me about kayak fishing is how easy it is to just duck off for a few hours or half a day. So many of my fishing mates have tinnies, some have nice little runabouts and a few have huge fishing boats. Even though I generally head out only every second weekend, it`s every second weekend. 8 or 10 hrs on the water on average. Most of my mates only hit the water about 5 or 6 times a year!!!! And they love fishing!! My theory is that they struggle with the planning of a trip, seeing it as just too much effort to set the boat up and fuel and launch and find a fishing partner to help lift etc etc..... Steve.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Russ,

You must be surely mistaken..... There's no loonies on this forum... how could you say such a thing..kkkkknnnffffff. :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Yakabe said:


> Daveyak, I hope to be coming down your way on the trip over in January. Will you be about for a trip?


Yakabe, I'm sure to be around in January. Any excuse for a trip... :wink:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I imagine it is annoying to be delayed by curious onlookers, when you are getting ready to go out. This is where the plan of getting on the water before the sun gets up comes in. A few hours later, when you have had just enough paddling and fishing, and you have a keeper or two, thats when talking kayak becomes great fun. Have you ever noticed that when eyes come up against the scupper holes, there seems to be a look of disbelief. Funny thing is, I have never been asked how come the water doesn't come in and flood, and sink you... you can tell its the question that some want to ask, but the fact you have just been seen to paddle it in seems to negate the need. :?

Well must be off now, have to iron the cat and feed my uniform

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I have noticed this year, driving North up to Forser from Canberra the number of Kayaks and Canoes loaded on cars. I must have counted over 50 during my trip. Most of these seen were after driving through Sydney heading North.

I don't know how many where used for fishing but I was a suprise to see so many cards carrying Kayaks and Canoes (about 5 kayaks to 1 canoe). The mix of Kayaks for SOT and SIT where pretty even. Past years I was lucky to see one or two if any at all.

Any others noticed this when travelling over Christmas.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have to echo what Victor says, I spent 6-7 hours in the car heading to Brogo and back, and saw so many yaks on cars, either i am paying more attention to them, or i should buy shares in a yak company!


----------

